# hwmon status in FreeBSD?



## SchwarzerVossatka (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello. I have AMD Radeon HD 6950 card (a gift from a friend  as a replacement to NVidia Geforce GTX Ti 750 in order to be able to try OpenCL. I noticed, that radeon(4) video driver has support for temperature sensors, but the code uses Linux' hwmon and is wrapped in #ifdef FREEBSD_WIP ... #endif macros, so if I build the kernel with `make KERNCONF=CONF_NAME buildkernel`, this code is omitted.

I was able to re-enable temperature sensor with sysctl(8) (IMHO, it's the right and traditional way to configure kernel parameters in FreeBSD as opposed to Linux' /proc and /sys pseudofs).

I would like to send a patch, but I want to know if there is any plans to implement hwmon. This way I will know if I must remove code within #ifdef FREEBSD_WIP ... #endif macros or leave it as is and rather write something like this:

```
#ifdef FREEBSD_WIP
// hwmon code
#else /* FREEBSD_WIP */
// sysctl code
#endif /* FREEBSD_WIP */
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2017)

Questions like these are best asked on the mailing lists. These forums are mostly meant to provide user support and there are very few developers on here unfortunately. I'm not sure what the best list would be but for your questions freebsd-hackers@ is probably a good start. They'll point you to the correct list if it turns out to be the wrong one. 

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/eresources-mail.html
https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-hackers


----------



## SchwarzerVossatka (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks, I thought of this forum as a modern-day replacement to mailing lists


----------

